# Best darn stock to buy right now?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

C'mon all you couch spuds, monday quarterback stock-pickers.... what's the one BEST stock to place a bet on right now, that will take a nice little hike up in the short term? Throw out a few suggestions...


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

PTW:stupid:


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe, you're taking the piss. But I'll bite.

I'm buying Clarke Inc. Very profitable. Low debt, good management. Check out the fundamentals.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> C'mon all you couch spuds, monday quarterback stock-pickers.... what's the one BEST stock to place a bet on right now, that will take a nice little hike up in the short term? Throw out a few suggestions...


IMO.. Goldcorp at $16.50.. 

This is not a short term play but history would tell us that this stock is poised to double if not triple in value at some point.. obviously the risk is do they take away the dividend or lower it. Otherwise.. this is the single best bet going in my opinion.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2014)

I would go with Canadian Western Bank. All the upside potential related to an oil recovery in the future with probably half the risk of some of the hardest hit Energy companies. 
Also, Westjet for similar reasons (goes up with oil because people equate that to more flights to and from the AB oilfields); if oil stays low then Westjet benefits from low operating costs (even though the market has been downright ignoring its impressive net income figures over the past little while).


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hmmm. food for thought.... but still looking for that ONE that clicks, for me(although I do like WJA).... Doesn't HAVE to be a canadian stock, eh? any more?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

purchased FM and RY


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> C'mon all you couch spuds, monday quarterback stock-pickers.... what's the one BEST stock to place a bet on right now, that will take a nice little hike up in the short term? Throw out a few suggestions...


The company that makes crystal balls... not sure what the ticker is.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Agios Pharmaceuticals Inc
NASDAQ: AGIO
Jul 24 4:08 PM $113.24

(Why didn't I buy it last September under $50? Rhetorical... )


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought some ACO.X and POW.

DGC is on a downswing, but if you're thinking Gold will rebound it will do awesome.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

I was looking at SUNCOR. The stock is not even below 2012 level, wonder if there is more value in it.
Husky and shell is trading at better value.

ATCO somehow I think..i will go n with 2.9 dividend not b4 that
CWB is trading at good value


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cwb.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Any possible chance CWB gets taken over by one of the big five banks?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why is the forum having a CWB mania?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> why is the forum having a CWB mania?


good question...I don't see any reason for the euphoria.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 24, 2014)

supperfly17 said:


> Any possible chance CWB gets taken over by one of the big five banks?


Almost definitely would be stopped by the Fed.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Brookfield Asset Management: BAM-us : BAM.A-ca*

_"BAM is an underappreciated company in the equity markets. Their 20-year-plus experience in allocating capital to alternative investments has led them to have lower volatility than the general market while returning nearly 20% a year in share price appreciation alone over the same time period. 

"With a growing asset management business and intentions to expand their funds and open up new partnerships, now is the time to enter this stock as it briefly trades close to NAV. 

This is a rare opportunity for a long-term holding that will offer great diversification in your portfolio and exposure to the ever-growing emerging markets."_

Good sector diversification: (Property, Renewable Energy and Infrastructure)

Geographic diversification:










Image source and quotes from SeekingAlpha:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/325...ative-asset-manager-a-steal-in-current-market


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^


there's more reason for a bammania than a cwbeuphoria


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> what's the one BEST stock to place a bet on right now, that will take a nice little hike up in the short term?


What is the time horizon? What do you mean by short term?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

SU and CNQ are both starting to get my attention


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jimmybeach: let's say now ... to approx. the end of the year - give or take?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i will be buying BAM here shortly

great properties and great management team

been looking at them for some time but no free cash and some other reorganization to do first

this is a first rate top tier canadian company

should have bought long ago


----------

